# Where do you store your Bike Rack when it's not on the car?



## Cellulose (Oct 20, 2008)

I recently switched from a Saris Bones rack to a Thule Doubletrack rack for carrying our bicycles around. The Saris Bones was a pain to setup, but at least it would fold down compact for storage.

The Doubletrack folds up, but is still very bulky and heavy. I can imagine this isn't just a problem for the Doubletrack. Unfortunately, Thule didn't seem to consider the storage problem as 1up did with their rack.

I can't leave it on the car since the garage won't close. We can't leave it in the trunk since we use it every day.

I've tried propping it up against the wall, but it doesn't really stand up straight... I've tried putting it up on a shelf, but it's huge. Any other ideas? Hanging it up?

Where do other people store their bike racks when not in use?


----------



## Mr.AllMountain (Dec 4, 2010)

mines on a garbage can i dont use in the garage. not the best place to put it but it holds it and keeps it out of the way ha


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mine*

is one of the old sportworks rack. Its really out of place when not on my truck and its a ***** to carry around. It sits in the garage with the hitch tongue on the floor and the rack itself against the wall. This is the only way i can minimize its impact on the small space i have in my small 1920's garage. If i could hang it that would be nice.

Next best place to put it is outside in a sheltered area, under a tarp on a crate or something. If i keep it on the truck it blocks my license plate tags/number.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

in the hallway outside my apartment door staying warm near a radiator.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Tray-style rack, left unfolded, sits on the floor in the one-car garage that only holds the bikes and gear. The three beater cars stay in the driveway or on the street.

Sometimes, if I'm lazy, I'll leave the rack hitched up, the bike racked, and park that car in the garage, and use another car for a day or two if I know I'll be coming home from work and want to shoot straight out the door to hit some trail pdq. :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy2 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hook it up


----------



## eof4si2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Right next to the vehicle in the garage so I can get to it and put it on in a flash.


----------



## steven.c (Aug 6, 2009)

Cellulose said:


> Where do other people store their bike racks when not in use?


Crap.

Now I need a rack for my rack.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

i rent out a storage unit just for my rack, its got plenty of room in there. lol

is this thread serious?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

nokfir2 said:


> is this thread serious?


lulz. I use my shed. I put it in the corner. I prop it against the wall. I did this after searching for the best method via Google and MTBR


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Cellulose said:


> I recently switched from a Saris Bones rack to a Thule Doubletrack rack for carrying our bicycles around. The Saris Bones was a pain to setup, but at least it would fold down compact for storage.
> 
> The Doubletrack folds up, but is still very bulky and heavy. I can imagine this isn't just a problem for the Doubletrack. Unfortunately, Thule didn't seem to consider the storage problem as 1up did with their rack.
> 
> ...


In the trunk. I have a Performance Bike X-Port Faltbed. Folds up pretty flat. Goes right in the trunk.

I keep bikes at work and home. It's handy to keep the rack with me in case I want to lug a bike home to work on it.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

we use this at the shop for some of our displays...and they work really well. this one sat outside for a long time...we used to use it as our "assembly station"

it's just some 2" hitch stock that we cheaply welded onto a plate, and drilled some holes to mount it to the wall.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Cellulose said:


> Where do other people store their bike racks when not in use?


I would definitely build a DIY bike rack rack. It's the only practical solution. Be sure to post some photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

There was a product in Dirt Rag for storing receiver racks while off the vehicle. I can't recall the name right now, but I though it looked like a good idea. Can probably do it yourself cheaper, but for those without access to fabrication/welding stuff, might be a better way to go. I'll probably pick one up after we move from where we are now and have a more convenient place to mount one.

I'll look at the magazine tonight and post the name, can't find it now.

Plum


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*As serious*



nokfir2 said:


> i rent out a storage unit just for my rack, its got plenty of room in there. lol
> 
> is this thread serious?


as the dents on my shins from running into the rack in the dark..


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

No experience with these, but it looks pretty useful if you have the space. I'll be buying one when I have a better location to use it...

http://www.rackstash.com/

Plum


----------



## Cellulose (Oct 20, 2008)

In addition to the Rackstash that was suggested by Plum, I also found a series of products from Boone.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_s...node=3375251&field-brandtextbin=Boone Outdoor

They have a small wall-mount that will hold the rack (but not bikes) as well as some floor/wall mounted stands that can hold multiple racks and bikes.

Going to give the Boone Wall Mount rack a try...


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's what I did when I owned a house and hitch rack. The hooks screw into the studs and have a rubberized coating on them. Drill pilot holes first, they're beefy. I picked them up at Home Depot for like $3 a hook maybe. Less than $10 and 15 minutes of work. (That long 2x4 is resting on the top edges of the 2 lower hooks - it's storage and not part of the setup.)


----------

